# Moles



## AMudway (Dec 11, 2011)

What do you do if you find what looks to be a mole hole in your back garden but I don't want to have to kill it?


----------



## blueflash (Jul 29, 2012)

AMudway said:


> What do you do if you find what looks to be a mole hole in your back garden but I don't want to have to kill it?


put up with having mole hills in your garden


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Put a humane trap in, capture it then drive 47598457395739475 miles away and release it into someone elses garden :whistling2:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

AMudway said:


> What do you do if you find what looks to be a mole hole in your back garden but I don't want to have to kill it?


Where do u live I'd love to find a mole how did u find it ?


----------



## AMudway (Dec 11, 2011)

I live in Cheltenham and we think we have found a mole because their was a like a mole hole thing in our shed which does not have any floor in it. Their is a huge compos bin full of worms so is a possibly of there being moles.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Leave it!! It's not doing any harm and they've been badly treated for years.


----------



## Gryffindor (Jun 24, 2012)

Leave it or keep it as a pet  

I have heard of pet moles before, they can make good pets.


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

Gryffindor said:


> Leave it or keep it as a pet
> 
> I have heard of pet moles before, they can make good pets.


Yes, take it out of a perfectly good garden environmental, and keep it in a RUB for your own amusement. :whistling2:


----------



## AMudway (Dec 11, 2011)

You have got a good point but I have dog and I'm worried about him.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Random little fact.....almost all of the moles you'll have ever seen in pics poking out of the ground looking cute are apparently dead ones!:gasp:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I can well believe that. Our sanctuary is covered in molehills, but I've never seen a mole.

I cannnot imagine that your dog is at risk from a mole, as they just don't come above ground.


----------



## triggertroika (Jul 28, 2012)

Get a horse lol, they don't like vibrations caused by big hooves! Never had moles in with my horses, on ever in paddocks with no animals grazing.

Seriously though you can get little things that emit a beep that moles don't like, so move away  

Xxx


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Gryffindor said:


> Leave it or keep it as a pet
> 
> I have heard of pet moles before, they can make good pets.


is there not laws and legislation that don't allow you to take British wildlife from the wild?


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I'd imagine a mole would make a good pet for display purposes but I'd need a mental sized enclosure , I'm not sure if it's allowed And what harm could a mole do to a dog?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> I'd imagine a mole would make a good pet for display purposes but I'd need a mental sized enclosure , I'm not sure if it's allowed And what harm could a mole do to a dog?


Display purposes? You'd NEVER see it! Ever


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

triggertroika said:


> Get a horse lol, they don't like vibrations caused by big hooves! Never had moles in with my horses, on ever in paddocks with no animals grazing.
> 
> Seriously though you can get little things that emit a beep that moles don't like, so move away
> 
> Xxx


We have loads of molehills in our paddocks which house ponies, donkeys and loadsa goats and on days when we're open they're rushing all over the paddocks to see people. So i don't think that works.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

jaykickboxer said:


> I'd imagine a mole would make a good pet for display purposes but I'd need a mental sized enclosure , I'm not sure if it's allowed And what harm could a mole do to a dog?


I think the dog would be more a danger to the mole!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

mrcriss said:


> Display purposes? You'd NEVER see it! Ever


I was thinking a massive glass tank of earth in which us see some mental tunnels I'd imagine if u purposely heavily fed one end it would encourage borrowing that way I don't no anything about moles just assumed it might dig past every now and then


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> I was thinking a massive glass tank of earth in which us see some mental tunnels I'd imagine if u purposely heavily fed one end it would encourage borrowing that way I don't no anything about moles just assumed it might dig past every now and then


Maybe I'm wrong here (although I think not), but wouldn't that be kinda cruel? The network of tunnels that your average mole has is vast, and putting it in a tank would be horrendous! Plus, I think that within a very short space of time, you would have a dead "pet", and you probably wouldn't know about it until it started to decompose


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

Gryffindor said:


> Leave it or keep it as a pet
> 
> I have heard of pet moles before, they can make good pets.


The size of enclosure would be huge and I believe moles are susceptible to stress and heart attacks.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

mrcriss said:


> Maybe I'm wrong here (although I think not), but wouldn't that be kinda cruel? The network of tunnels that your average mole has is vast, and putting it in a tank would be horrendous! Plus, I think that within a very short space of time, you would have a dead "pet", and you probably wouldn't know about it until it started to decompose


I did say always liked the idea but the tank would have to be huge as in I couldn't provide something that size I'd imagine something like 12 ft square although I've never even seen one to no how big they are


----------



## blueflash (Jul 29, 2012)

AMudway said:


> You have got a good point but I have dog and I'm worried about him.


the only thing you have to worry about it the holes your dog might dig trying to find the mole :lol2:


----------



## Gryffindor (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, if the OP doesn't want it in their yard I was just suggesting that keeping it is possible.. if you google you'll see lots of videos and things of pet moles. I've heard they readily adapt to captivity. I'm talking mainly of our native mole, the eastern mole. Although, I have heard of pet naked mole rats and damaraland moles, and maybe even star nosed moles. I don't know what moles you have over there and different species will have different needs. Naked mole rats for instance are very social which means they need to be kept with other naked mole rats and they may make very personable pets because they're so social. 

Moles have huge networks of tunnels because they're searching for food. Foxes may have miles of territory but that's only because of food. Pet foxes are perfectly happy with less space. It wouldn't be too hard to make a network of tunnels, similar to hamster set ups. You could have bins full of soil connected with tunnels and make different 'environments' in certain bins. For instance, one bin could have peat to stimulate the 'surface'. There could also be tunnels buried underneath the soil, like you'd do with gerbils, and that would allow more enrichment. The bins could have earthworms and other insects living in the soil that would provide enrichment (them having to hunt for their food). And you could grow grass and safe weeds and such in multiple bins and switch them out when necessary. That way the mole could eat roots, vegetation, etc and tunnel through soil full of roots. 

Some moles may be shy but I have heard of adult eastern moles that were injured by dogs and kept as pets and they were very tame. Babies of course would be very easy to tame.

Think about it, plenty of animals were probably said to 'not do well in captivity' back when they were first caught. It's only an odd idea because most people don't have moles as pets.



MrJsk said:


> is there not laws and legislation that don't allow you to take British wildlife from the wild?


I don't know, I live in the US. There are laws here preventing taking wildlife (for instance, the Migratory Bird Act of North America is a federal law) but some laws depend on what state you live in. I'm pretty sure in Florida, where I live, you can take moles from the wild.

I believe any animal can make a good pet (by pet I don't mean it has to be cuddly - some pets are just for watching) if you have the means to properly care for it. Zoos have moles in really neat set ups. I don't believe private keepers are any different from zoos.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Gryffindor said:


> Well, if the OP doesn't want it in their yard I was just suggesting that keeping it is possible.. if you google you'll see lots of videos and things of pet moles. I've heard they readily adapt to captivity. I'm talking mainly of our native mole, the eastern mole. Although, I have heard of pet naked mole rats and damaraland moles, and maybe even star nosed moles. I don't know what moles you have over there and different species will have different needs. Naked mole rats for instance are very social which means they need to be kept with other naked mole rats and they may make very personable pets because they're so social.
> 
> Moles have huge networks of tunnels because they're searching for food. Foxes may have miles of territory but that's only because of food. Pet foxes are perfectly happy with less space. It wouldn't be too hard to make a network of tunnels, similar to hamster set ups. You could have bins full of soil connected with tunnels and make different 'environments' in certain bins. For instance, one bin could have peat to stimulate the 'surface'. There could also be tunnels buried underneath the soil, like you'd do with gerbils, and that would allow more enrichment. The bins could have earthworms and other insects living in the soil that would provide enrichment (them having to hunt for their food). And you could grow grass and safe weeds and such in multiple bins and switch them out when necessary. That way the mole could eat roots, vegetation, etc and tunnel through soil full of roots.
> 
> ...


You're right.....although hideously ugly, naked mole rats are social and can make good pets. HOWEVER, *they are not moles!* They are rodents....very very different.

Even a captive mole in your strange "bin with tunnels" idea would never willingly be seen above ground (except perhaps to try and escape).

Also, how would you know that it was healthy/happy/getting enough food/alive if you couldn't regularly see it? It's slightly different from keeping a sand boa in a viv!

I've never seen moles in a zoo....ever. And taking british wildlife into your homes for a pet is a bit of a grey area with regards to the law (i'm uncertain as to the full ins and outs of it), but I know one thing....it's certainly frowned upon by most of the british public. Best to leave 'em where they are, I say. Although, if you're havin problems with them, there are humane mole deterrents on the market without having to trap and kill them.


----------



## Gryffindor (Jun 24, 2012)

From other people's experience in keeping eastern moles I've read they can be tame and apparently do surface and learn to come to you for food. They don't seem to mind being petted either, from the tame moles that I've seen videos of. The only bad thing it seems is that they eat so much but if you have insect farms and know of back up sources for insects (just in case your farm suddenly has a decline) it shouldn't cost much.

Ah, I thought naked mole rats were moles. 

I've heard the Bristol zoo has moles. Damaraland maybe? Can't remember. I've never been there though, it's just what I've heard. I wouldn't think they'd make good zoo animals but maybe if it's true then they have see through tunnels or something..


----------



## Warren (Oct 22, 2009)

Gryffindor said:


> I've heard the Bristol zoo has moles. Damaraland maybe? Can't remember. I've never been there though, it's just what I've heard. I wouldn't think they'd make good zoo animals but maybe if it's true then they have see through tunnels or something..


I went there the other day and they had naked mole rats. Was kind of funny seeing them - they're almost half the size I thought they'd be. Maybe they had other things there, too, but the only thing I can remember which had the word 'mole' in the name were the nakeds.

To be honest, I've got no idea why this thread was created. What's the problem with a mole? It left a bump in the ground. Nobody cares. If someone has a mole in their garden I don't secretly judge them and remind myself never to shake hands with them again just in case I catch and deadly diseases from their mole ridden garden.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Warren said:


> To be honest, I've got no idea why this thread was created. What's the problem with a mole? It left a bump in the ground. Nobody cares. If someone has a mole in their garden I don't secretly judge them and remind myself never to shake hands with them again just in case I catch and deadly diseases from their mole ridden garden.


A bit rude, especially from a newbie! :bash:


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

I love moles and wanted one as a pet when i was younger. I did some reading and all the info basically said they don't adapt well and usually die, so I quickly went off the idea. They travel over a large distance in the wild (as do many of our pets) and remain under ground where you would see it anyway. I'm pretty sure it's not a great plan unfortunately cause they're so cute


----------



## Warren (Oct 22, 2009)

feorag said:


> A bit rude, especially from a newbie! :bash:


Awr geez... I realise that sounded a lot less rude in my head. D: Honest apologies if I offended anyone.
I won't say I agree it's right to take a wild animal out of it's habitat because it's annoying someone, though.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Warren said:


> Awr geez... I realise that sounded a lot less rude in my head. D: Honest apologies if I offended anyone.
> I won't say I agree it's right to take a wild animal out of it's habitat because it's annoying someone, though.


U got any pets how do u think they first got into captivity and he never said he was even thinking of keeping it


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Warren said:


> Awr geez... I realise that sounded a lot less rude in my head. D: Honest apologies if I offended anyone.
> I won't say I agree it's right to take a wild animal out of it's habitat because it's annoying someone, though.


That's the problem with the written word - there's no 'inflection' and you aren't seeing the face as the person says the words, so often something not meant as rude, can be seen as very rude, so you have to stop and think on forums about how your post sounds! Believe me, I've been taken the wrong way and ended up being lambasted by someone, so I know what it's like.



samurai said:


> I love moles and wanted one as a pet when i was younger. I did some reading and all the info basically said they don't adapt well and usually die, so I quickly went off the idea. They travel over a large distance in the wild (as do many of our pets) and remain under ground where you would see it anyway. I'm pretty sure it's not a great plan unfortunately cause they're so cute


This is off topic, but you have to stop changing your Avatar, if it wasn't for Quinto in your siggie I wouldn't know I was talking to you, I'd think I was talking to a newbie! :roll2:


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

feorag said:


> That's the problem with the written word - there's no 'inflection' and you aren't seeing the face as the person says the words, so often something not meant as rude, can be seen as very rude, so you have to stop and think on forums about how your post sounds! Believe me, I've been taken the wrong way and ended up being lambasted by someone, so I know what it's like.
> 
> This is off topic, but you have to stop changing your Avatar, if it wasn't for Quinto in your siggie I wouldn't know I was talking to you, I'd think I was talking to a newbie! :roll2:


Sorry lol, I leave my sig alone partly for that reason :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well it does help, but only if I scroll down! :lol2:


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm not likely to change it for a while now I think :flrt:


----------



## Warren (Oct 22, 2009)

feorag said:


> That's the problem with the written word - there's no 'inflection' and you aren't seeing the face as the person says the words, so often something not meant as rude, can be seen as very rude, so you have to stop and think on forums about how your post sounds! Believe me, I've been taken the wrong way and ended up being lambasted by someone, so I know what it's like.


I can honestly say the last bit was meant in a jokey way. I'm sure if I had put a winking face or something at the end it would seem a lot less rude. Thank you for being so understanding.


----------

